# Mise à jour carte réseau ?



## DodoLee (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir !

J'ai un Macbook Pro 15" datant de 2010.

1/ Je voulais savoir si on peut faire une mise à jour de la carte réseau ou carte Ethernet / Wifi ?

Mon FAI est chez Free et le modem est dans le salon, je me connecte habituellement en Wifi depuis ma chambre mais la connexion déconne parfois et est assez lente pour télécharger.

J'ai également un CPL 500Mbits/s pour me connecter avec un cable Ethernet, mais la connexion reste toujours aussi lente ainsi que les téléchargements...

2/ Comment faire pour avoir une meilleure connexion si je me connecte avec Ethernet ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 as-tu comparé le débit de ta connexion ADSL quand tu es branché directement au modem par Ehernet, et quand tu es branché par CPL ou wifi ?

Cela permettrait de savoir quoi est lent : la connexion Internet elle-même, ou bien la connexion entre l'ordi et le modem.

http://www.testadsl.net/test-debit.html


----------



## DodoLee (11 Novembre 2012)

Je n'ai jamais effectué de branchement "direct" du Mac à l'ADSL.

Ping : 34 ms
Débit en Reception : 4.59Mbits/s
Débit en Emission : 0.81Mbits/s


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2012)

Et le résultat que tu donnes, c'est quoi ? Connecté comment ?

La suggestion, c'est de se connecter :

- directement au modem par câble Ethernet et faire une mesure de débit.

- via CPL ou wifi, et refaire une mesure.

La comparaison entre les 2 mesures montre si le réseau local est responsable d'une lenteur ou non.


----------



## DodoLee (11 Novembre 2012)

Le résultat c'était connecté par Ethernet avec le CPL.

D'accord je vais faire le test en me connectant direct au Modem par cable.

Mais est-ce que je dois désactiver la wifi ou je peux la laisser même si je suis connecté par câble ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2012)

Il faut désactiver le wifi (sur l'ordi) pour être sur d'être connecté par Ethernet....


----------



## DodoLee (11 Novembre 2012)

Branchement direct sur le Modem en Ethernet
Ping : 34ms
Débit en Réception : 4.62Mbits/s
Débit en Emission : 0.81Mbits/s


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2012)

Branchement direct sur le Modem en Ethernet
Ping : 34ms
Débit en Réception : 4.62Mbits/s
Débit en Emission : 0.81Mbits/s

Branchement via CPL :
Ping : 34 ms
Débit en Reception : 4.59Mbits/s
Débit en Emission : 0.81Mbits/s

Ce qui montre que ta connexion CPL est parfaite.

Tu peux aussi faire une mesure en wifi, pour voir si tu perds beaucoup...

Le débit de ta connexion ADSL est très correct, mais tout est relatif dans ce domaine : beaucoup de gens ont des connexions de 2Mbps maxi, toi tu as 4,6, d'autres ont 12 ou 15...

Il n'y a pas de "bonne" valeur....


----------



## DodoLee (11 Novembre 2012)

Mais mon CPL doit me donner 500Mbits/s (normalement) comment on fait pour avoir ces 500 ? Ou du moins se rapprocher.

En wifi, j'ai les mêmes débits 

Mais c'ets normal que quand je télécharge quelque chose, par exemple une série de 40min, me prend plus de 30min de téléchargement?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2012)

Le CPL ne peut pas te donner un débit supérieur à celui de la connexion ADSL....

Même si le CPL est capable de 500 Mbps, ça ne concernerait que du transfert de fichiers d'ordinateur à ordinateur, par exemple.

Mais si la connexion ADSL est à 4,6 Mbps, c'est le maximum que tu peux avoir quand tu télécharges depuis Internet.
Et encore faut-il que le serveur depuis lequel tu télécharges puisse "fournir" à ce débit, ce qui n'est pas garanti du tout.

De plus, Free utilise les "tuyaux" de France Telecom, et n'est je suppose pas prioritaire, notamment sur certains sites, ou à certaines heures...

Si tu as les mêmes débits en wifi qu'en Ethernet, c'est parfait...

Quand tu télécharges une série de 40mn, c'est un énorme fichier (plus ou moins selon la qualité choisie), donc oui, ça peut prendre longtemps.


----------



## DodoLee (11 Novembre 2012)

Ah mince... J'ai cru que c'était valable pour internet aussi les 500Mbits hm

Et sinon tu sais quel FAI aurait la meilleure connexion internet en ce moment ?

Et donc sur Mac y'a pas de MAJ Carte internet ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2012)

La vitesse de ta connexion ne dépend pas du FAI : elle dépend de ton "contrat" (2 Mbps, 8 Mbps, 20 Mbps, ... fibre....etc... je ne connais pas les détails), et surtout, de ta ligne téléphonique : la distance au DSLAM et l'état de la ligne déterminent le débit maxi.

Par exemple j'ai une connexion Orange 8 Mbps, dont le débit réel est env. 4 Mbps, car je suis à 4200 m du DSLAM, et parce que la ligne est un peu "pourrie" : elle est vieille, elle touche des arbres, les boitiers de connexion sont pourris, etc...

Quant à la "mise à jour de la carte Ethernet", ça ne m'évoque rien :rose:
Si ton système est à jour, la gestion de sa carte Ethernet l'est aussi, à priori.


Tu peux faire ce test qui va te dire quel est le débit possible de ta ligne, en supposant qu'elle est en parfait état physique : http://www.testadsl.net/test-eligibilite-adsl.html


----------



## DodoLee (11 Novembre 2012)

Moi j'ai eu ça :

NRA (commutateur local) : NORD
Distance vous séparant du central : 2531m (Détails)
Taux d'atténuation : 37.8168 dB
Débit ADSL (estimation) : entre 4 et 6 Mbps
Débit ADSL2+ (estimation) : entre 6 et 8 Mbps

C'est quoi la différence de l'ADSL et l'ADSL2+ ?
En gros dans différent endroit, on peut avoir une meilleure connexion que d'autre?

Et merci à toi de m'avoir accordé tout ce temps et des réponses 
Je vais peut-être changer pour la Box SFR avec la Fibre. Espérant que Free ne me pompera pas trop l'argent pour les frais de résiliation


----------

